# Nitrate help



## Roc83 (Jun 8, 2019)

I have a 150 gallon tank with a fluval fx4 and hydor pro 250 on it, it currently houses 2 x 3" Oscars and a Diamondback Terrapin(temp housing until her tank is built). I recently restarted the entire tank because a substrate issue. It has been two weeks since then, so I tested to see how my cycle was going and my parameters kind of confused me, so I need help.
API
pH=7.0
Ammonia=.50 ppm
Nitrites= 1.0ppm
Nitrates=160 ppm

I am kind of flustered I never had Nitrates this high, the Turtle has been in there for months with near pristine water conditions so I ruled her out. The only thing I can think of is I accidentally plug in my UV sterilizer instead of my powerhead. Could this be the reason my cycle has gone crazy? I Googled it and there are mixed feelings on whether a UVS harms a cycle.


----------

